# scottish fully qualified gas engineer/ plumber looking to move to canada



## chrisj1983 (Mar 29, 2012)

hi all,

im a gas safe registered plumber looking to head across to canada for work, really just hoping for bits and pieces of friendly advice as this forum seems the place to go for such..

many thanks 

chris


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

chrisj1983 said:


> hi all,
> 
> im a gas safe registered plumber looking to head across to canada for work, really just hoping for bits and pieces of friendly advice as this forum seems the place to go for such..
> 
> ...


Hi mate

what visa you looking at?
what advice are you after?

also be sure to check the other threads already full of information on this!

Here is some:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...g-move-canada-asap.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...s-fitter-vacancies.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...lgary-looking-work.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...mber-moving-regina.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca.../74076-gas-fitters.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...d-seal-information.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ber-moving-toronto.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...2-plumbing-ontario.html?highlight=plumber+gas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...plumber-job-canada.html?highlight=plumber+gas


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

your gas safe ,corgi,acs,jib cards are all useless here. all they will do is allow you to challenge the canadian equivalent exams


----------

